# Cleaning question, track and engines



## FI-62 (Jan 23, 2012)

i'm kind of a novice when it comes to HO trains and have what is a simple question for the members.What is the best and esiest way to clean the tracks and engine drive wheels? Can it be done with household products? 
I bought a used 9'X6' layout that was only run occasionally, broke it down into three pieces so it could be moved, reassembled it and now it runs but has some slow sections that i believe are dirty track and engine wheels.
For the engine can I just wipe the drive wheels down with IPA or some other liquid like lacquer thinner? 
It hasn't been done in a while so I want to start there. Rich


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use Scotchbrite and Isopropyl Alcohol to clean O-scale tracks, and I can't see why that won't work for your HO tracks as well. For wheels, I use Alcohol as well. I recommend against Lacquer Thinner, as it may attack paint if it gets on it.

The track is top priority from your description, and you also need to consider if you have sufficient power drops, which is another reason for the symptoms you mention.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check your rail joiners, too. These can often get loose and limit power to track sections. Make sure they're snug. If your layout is old/used, is it brass track? If so, I'd suggest changing out all of the brass rail joiners with new, snug nickel silver ones ... a cheap/easy job that will save you lots of potential headaches.

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

TJ and GRJ are right on track! :laugh::laugh::laugh: pun!
Isopropyl alcohol of 90% or better or Denatured alcohol works the best to clean track and wheels, Avoid the thinners, like acetone, lacquer thinner! The will eat plastic parts and remove coatings and paints!
A tee shirt material is better on HO than Scotch Brites if it's really caked on you can safely use the White or Pink (Super fine and Ultra fine)Scotch brites, they will not leave the heavy scratches in the rails that will only add to the problems!
Rail joiners and power feeds are very important to check too!


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

I use q tips and alcohol on the wheels like what's been said and the wheels on the rolling stock too, else you'll be cleaning track every time you run trains, plastic wheels on cars really are bad for picking up and laying down all kinds of unwanted stuff


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I use alcohol in combination with a track erasor. http://web4.hobbylinc.com/gr/mdp/mdp250.jpg For hard to reach spots I use this little gadget. http://www.micromark.com/RS/SR/Product/82992_R.jpg It works very well. Models of this are also available in N and O scales as well.

To clean the wheels of my engines, I use a Kadee electric wheel cleaner. http://www.micromark.com/RS/SR/Product/83553_R.jpg It really takes the drudgery out of wheel cleaning in a hurry, as it only takes a a couple of moments to do the job. The standard model works on all types of locomotive drive wheels from N through O scale.

Routerman


----------



## John Myers (Jun 12, 2012)

*wheel cleaning*

I also use the electric wheel cleaning device. From some of the threads, it sounds as if I might be damaging the wheels by scratching them. Is this possible. I use a bright boy for my track. I tried some Bachmann cleaner in a bottle with a track cleaning car (pad on bottom) but I think I ruined one of my nice FT-A units because I ran it too soon after cleaning (not enough dry time) and now that little engine just sits and chatters. Sad.
Rest of my locomotives were unaffected. I cleaned all the track with alcohol to remove the Bachmann track cleaning solution and I won't do that again!
Anyone with similar tales?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You may have just contaminated the wheels, did you give them a good cleaning with something like 99% Isopropyl alcohol?


----------



## John Myers (Jun 12, 2012)

Not yet John. It was an opportunity to take yet another locomotive apart to see what makes it tick and I just love opening the little suckers up:laugh:. I'll try that. It'll run roughly at full throttle. Anything under that it just sits chattering and shuddering, poor guy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds to me like a good cleaning will restore operation.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I use ethanol. Approximately 24 oz, ingested, makes it possible for me to clean track for hours!


----------

